# Bang & Olufsen BeoPlay v1 Review



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

FlatPanelsHD has their review up.



> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> BeoPlay V1 is an interesting TV in many ways. It is the first
> not to rely on Bang & Olufsen’s MasterLink system (surely to be missed by existing B&O owners) and the first one to employ a more open integration with other products. With BeoPlay V1 the MediaPlayer (DLNA) can connect to a range of devices, including PCs, Mac, smartphones, tablets, network HDDs (NAS) and more. This means that you can wirelessly stream movies, music and pictures. It is a pretty neat implementation and it is functional but it is not a novel feature in the TV industry. And then there’s the Apple TV integration. You can mount an Apple TV box on the back of BeoPlay V1 and set up the Beo remote to control everything. Apple TV is already a proven product and even though it still lacks some content, it has great features such as Netflix, iTunes and AirPlay – and possibly more to come. Instead of developing a new “Smart TV” platform, B&O has used an existing one; and it outperforms every single TV manufacturer’s Smart TV platform on the market today. However, you can achieve almost the same by connected the Apple TV box to any other TV on the market. We did not dive deep into the external speaker possibilities but BeoPlay V1 has a complete 5.1 surround decoder built-in.
> ...


----------

